# 4x4x8 coal bin to hold 3 tons of rice.cant find plans on net,any1 please take the time to guide me!!



## shenk111 (Sep 14, 2008)

i need to make a 4x4x8 coal bin asap with treated lumber can any1 direct me to where i could go for plans etc?so far im going to use 4x4 posts on the ground with a sheet of treated lumber plywood on top of those etc does this sound right?some1 with expierienc ehere could help id really appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Opportunist (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't have a link with directions. 

Where will it be located? Will you have the coal delivered or will you shovel it in? 

If you are going to shovel it in, how will you get it from the truck to the coal box? 

If you are going to shovel it. You may not want the sides to be too tall. I use a plastic pipe to run it from the truck to the box. If the sides are too tall the coal may not slide down the pipe. My coal storage box is made out of 4x4's and plywood. Couple 4x4 runners with the plywood on top. Posts connected to the runners with plywood attached for sides. Then cut a square area out of the front. Run a couple small boards up along the edge of the front opening on both the inside and outside. Put several slats/boards down between the boards along the edge. Install or remove slats depending on height of coal. This cut out area will make easier to remove the coal. 

I have a relative that made his completely different. Using mainly boards instead of plywood. Just make a big box with removable slats for access.


----------



## shenk111 (Sep 14, 2008)

it will be right out back of my house.i was thinking this if i build a 4x4x8 "box im going to put a hinged lid on it next to my alley next to my house facing alley side to unload from alley into bin.other side wil be facing area where id be shoveling from.im thinking that side ill put some sort of slats "removal 1x6"s " kind of deal.i just really need to know how to build a floor that will last a long time outside in pa with hat humidity and cold.how to build strong corners etc.what to put down or install before building floor on top of etc


----------



## Opportunist (Sep 14, 2008)

You may want to consider using marine quality plywood or treated boards for the floor since it will be outside.


----------



## KeithO (Sep 14, 2008)

Concrete slab with oversize concrete block walls on 3 sides.   Walls slope down to open end.  Some form of roof over the top to keep out the snow.


----------



## shenk111 (Sep 14, 2008)

i might ratchet strap the outter walls if needed but it would look crazy and ugly to nirghbors


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 14, 2008)

I burned coal and had a plywood bin in my basement that held 3 ton.

I used 3/4 inch plywood, basically framed 4 walls just like building a house, screwed it together.

If I were doing outside I would build on top of 2x2 foot concrete pavers bought at lowes or home depot.

You don't want a wood bottom in it, in my opinion, coal often comes wet when delivered.

I also had a slot in the BOTTOM of my coal bin, about 3 inches high and 16 inches wide, so I could shovel the coal out from the bottom, as per advice from my coal supplier, it worked sweet!


----------



## shenk111 (Sep 14, 2008)

even a 4x4 treated post floor wouldnt be a good idea?i figured if i put it on a 4x4 treated floor with a treated plywood floor it would be alright.maybe even putting a heavy duty tarp down first on the ground and 4x4 floor system on top might work huh?


----------



## Opportunist (Sep 14, 2008)

What kind of coal will you be burning? 

You could bolt the corners together for extra strength. My corners are screwed together with no problems. You could strengthen the corners with bolts or screws and then install eye bolts on the top of some middle uprights. (at 4 feet on the 8 foot sides) Point the eye part of the bolt inside and run one strap across to another eye bolt. You could install the strap later if needed. 

If you are burning larger coal, maybe you could install some kind of mesh grate in the bottom? This would allow moisture and dust to drop below the box while allowing air to dry the lower section of coal. It wouldn't work with the smaller coal because it would drop through the grate. I'm thinking about a grate section I have used to size gravel. Something like that also wouldn't rot out like plywood.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 14, 2008)

The guy that I know that burns coal just has it dumped on a concrete pad of an burned down garage...it gets rained/snowed on, still burns. I don't know what kind of coal it is but it isn't a uniform size, if it wasn't for all the wood in the backyard I'd be burning coal. btw it brings into the house with a 5gal bucket supposedly that's a days worth of heat. Coal always left me with the impression it was bullet proof as far as the elements go...but that just could be my perception since I don't burn it.


----------

